# 1ST attempt at smoking cheese.



## jaymax (Feb 22, 2014)

I've never done this, but with all the info on this great forum, I am pretty sure there isn't anything you can't do!

I smoked sharp cheddar, swiss, co-jack, mozzarella, Monterrey jack, & 3 alarm co-jack.  I also threw in 6 eggs to give them a try.  I have a mes 40 & an amnps that I used pit maters choice from Todd.  I smoked for 2.5 hrs & was between 55-65 degrees.  It was 10 degrees outside so I turned the mes to 100 degrees for a couple minutes twice just to keep it from dropping too low.  It is all vacuum sealed & in spare fridge in basement next to my 1st attempt at bacon sitting in brine.

Thanks to everyone on this forum for all the info!

eggs, pepper co-jack, Monterrey jack, & swiss pre- smoker













IMG_0932.JPG



__ jaymax
__ Feb 22, 2014






swiss, mozzarella, co-jack, & sharp cheddar pre-smoker













IMG_0933.JPG



__ jaymax
__ Feb 22, 2014






after smoking. hard to see color, but its there













IMG_0938.JPG



__ jaymax
__ Feb 22, 2014






after smoking













IMG_0939.JPG



__ jaymax
__ Feb 22, 2014


----------



## rdknb (Feb 22, 2014)

Man in a few, 2 to 4, weeks you are going to be so happy.  Well done.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2014)

Gonna be tasty! Love me some smoked egg salad sandwees!!


----------



## bear55 (Feb 22, 2014)

Be sure to wait for at least 2 weeks 3 is better.


----------



## knuckle47 (Feb 22, 2014)

While your at it, you might try going for a 4 or 5 hour smoke to compare the taste.  I've noticed that in cooler weather I am still getting good color but I am never less than 4 hours. I've also found that the inner core of the cheese in lesser smoke times, has less smoke flavor then the outer surfaces.  I am now waiting at least 3 weeks before tasting but now that I have an inventory of 9-10 weeks on some cheeses,  we probably like the taste a bit more bold.

Nice work and as mentioned in the cheese topics....keep notes.  You'll be able to dial in your most favored tastes with nice repeatable results


----------



## cmayna (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks great.  Just remember that when you have consumed say half of the cheese, to smoke some more so you never run out due to the waiting time.


----------



## wade (Feb 23, 2014)

They look great Jaymax.

Don't worry about the colour - unless you are using a thick smoke or extended smoking times the colour will usually be quite subtle. You will often find that the blocks nearest the smoke source colour up more than the ones further away as more smoke is deposited.

Try a wide range of cheeses to find the ones you like the best. You will find though that many of the very strong flavoured cheeses (e.g. mature Stilton, or some of the stronger blue vein cheeses) don't take smoke quite as well as the milder cheeses as the smoke flavour tends to compete with the cheese flavours rather than compliment them. You will quickly find the ones that you like though.

How did your eggs turn out?


----------



## spacetrucker (Feb 23, 2014)

the color is accomplished with dye, in the commercial world as best as I can tell. I have never really been concerned about it, just the lag time between the smoker and the mouth.. 3 to 6 weeks


----------



## wade (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes either dye or commonly a dusting of smoked paprika.


----------



## jaymax (Feb 23, 2014)

1st time with smoking eggs & the jury is still out. Not sure how I like them. I think they had just the right amount of smoke, left them in 1hr. Next time I will make deviled eggs & I think those would be good.


----------



## madman mike (Feb 23, 2014)

spacetrucker said:


> the color is accomplished with dye, in the commercial world as best as I can tell. I have never really been concerned about it, just the lag time between the smoker and the mouth.. 3 to 6 weeks


ive never needed to add liquid smoke, colour or paprika to obtain a deep smoked colour and flavour in my store. Its time, temp, wood type and smoke density.

Best to have a small fan to circulate the smoke evenly. The air flow also drops smoking time because it helps more smoke to come in contact with the food making it deeper in colour and stronger in flavour in a shorter time. 

3-4 hr smoke with natural venting or 2 hrs with convection smoking. This will give a great colour and flavou

Smoked English Blue Stilton is one of the best if you like stronger and blue cheese. Long smoke, but it melts easy so smoke house must be kept below 60f.

Watch out when smoking cheese that it doesnt 'sweat' too much, preferably not at all. This is not condensation, it is fat. Cheese can become what is referred to as 'heat shocked'. It is fine for eating, but never as good as when it doesnt get too warm to be heat shocked.


----------



## wade (Feb 23, 2014)

madman mike said:


> ive never needed to add liquid smoke, colour or paprika to obtain a deep smoked colour and flavour in my store. Its time, temp, wood type and smoke density...
> 
> Smoked English Blue Stilton is one of the best if you like stronger and blue cheese. Long smoke, but it melts easy so smoke house must be kept below 60f.


Hi Mike - Like you I don't use anything to colour the cheese and as you say the colour does vary depending on the type of wood/smoke etc. I have found that I get much less colour smoking with pellets than I do with sawdust. Maybe that is because the pellets burn cleaner (?)

Appreciating the stronger cheeses smoked is probably down to personal preference. I have tried smoking mature Stilton and some of the stronger blue cheeses and I have not got on with them at all. We each have to find what we like and dislike by trying it.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 23, 2014)

I they have you covered. I am now up to some 4 year old smoked cheese. When I find it on sale. I buy a bunch and smoke it. Vacuum seal it and put in the project fridge. I have 35 pounds waiting for me to smoke now. The Kraft 8oz. Blocks are on sale now 2 for 2.59. I have been buying all they have and then going and getting it price matched. I will buy all they have everyday this week untill the sale ends.

It has a much better flavor. The longer it rest. Mr. T can tell you everything you want to know about cheese if you PM him.













smoked cheese 21.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013


















cheeae may 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wade (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice vac packing David. What packer do you use?


----------



## madman mike (Feb 23, 2014)

themule69 said:


> I they have you covered. I am now up to some 4 year old smoked cheese. When I find it on sale. I buy a bunch and smoke it. Vacuum seal it and put in the project fridge. I have 35 pounds waiting for me to smoke now. The Kraft 8oz. Blocks are on sale now 2 for 2.59. I have been buying all they have and then going and getting it price matched. I will buy all they have everyday this week untill the sale ends.
> 
> It has a much better flavor. The longer it rest. Mr. T can tell you everything you want to know about cheese if you PM him.
> 
> ...


Great stash for smoking!!!!

The older the cheddar the better i say. That 4 yr old you have is going to be awesome!

You ever put any aromatics in with the wood when you smoke your cheese, like certain kinds peppercorns, bay leaf or other herbs or spices?


----------



## wade (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Mike

Have there been any cheeses that have surprised you when you have tried smoking them? pleasantly or otherwise?


----------



## themule69 (Feb 24, 2014)

Wade said:


> Nice vac packing David. What packer do you use?


I have now moved up to the Vac Master VP 112 chamber vacuum sealer.













vacmaster vp112 2.jpg



__ themule69
__ Dec 25, 2013


















vacmaster vp12.jpg



__ themule69
__ Dec 25, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Feb 24, 2014)

madman mike said:


> Great stash for smoking!!!!
> 
> The older the cheddar the better i say. That 4 yr old you have is going to be awesome!
> 
> You ever put any aromatics in with the wood when you smoke your cheese, like certain kinds peppercorns, bay leaf or other herbs or spices?


Mike

No I just use wood pellets or dust. I use a AMNPS. I do mix the pellets at times.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wade (Feb 24, 2014)

I must admit I did look very carefully at that one and was tempted. I was just a little wary of the cantilever lid. Is it more robust than it appears in the photos? I have read very good reports about its performance. I ended up going for a Henkelman in the end.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 24, 2014)

Wade said:


> I must admit I did look very carefully at that one and was tempted. I was just a little wary of the cantilever lid. Is it more robust than it appears in the photos? I have read very good reports about its performance. I ended up going for a Henkelman in the end.


I make it a point to use both hands to open it. It could made be a little stronger. I think as long as you use both hands it should be ok.


----------



## wade (Feb 24, 2014)

madman mike said:


> Best to have a small fan to circulate the smoke evenly. The air flow also drops smoking time because it helps more smoke to come in contact with the food making it deeper in colour and stronger in flavour in a shorter time.
> 
> 3-4 hr smoke with natural venting or 2 hrs with convection smoking. This will give a great colour and flavour


Hi Mike

What do you use for smoke? Do you use wood, sawdust or pellets? I always get good smoke flavour but if I get good colour too it usually tastes over smoked. It would be good to know how you get both.

Cheers Wade


----------



## madman mike (Feb 24, 2014)

Wade said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Have there been any cheeses that have surprised you when you have tried smoking them? pleasantly or otherwise?


not hugely surprised. Most I knew how they were going to turn out for the most part.

But that being said 2 stand out for me. The Blue Stilton and its sister cheese Shropshire Blue.  I prefer the stilton over the Shropshire, but that's a preference of the cheese itself. I was really amazed on how it changes the flavor and strength of the cheese. After smoking I find that the Stilton has a mellower blue flavor. I never enjoyed it prior to smoking and nbow I can only eat it if its smoked. I love blue cheese but Stilton is not in my 5 preferred. I prefer the French and Italian blues.

cant say ive had any I would say were unpleasant. Always tried smoking cheeses that were likely to take the smoke and work well. Hard to find a cheese that cant be tasty when smoked. Its like bad bacon. Some is better than others, but its still bacon   mmmmmmm... bacon.....


----------



## wade (Feb 24, 2014)

madman mike said:


> But that being said 2 stand out for me. The Blue Stilton and its sister cheese Shropshire Blue.  I prefer the stilton over the Shropshire, but that's a preference of the cheese itself. I was really amazed on how it changes the flavor and strength of the cheese.
> 
> ... Its like bad bacon. Some is better than others, but its still bacon   mmmmmmm... bacon.....


Do you use the strong Mature Blue Stilton or the milder (but still tasty) creamy Stilton?

Ahh yes bacon. mmmmmm describes it to a tee. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I am currently running low so a new batch of back bacon is being started this weekend.


----------



## madman mike (Feb 24, 2014)

Wade said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> What do you use for smoke? Do you use wood, sawdust or pellets? I always get good smoke flavour but if I get good colour too it usually tastes over smoked. It would be good to know how you get both.
> 
> Cheers Wade


my commercial smoker uses saw dust. Use hickory mostly, though I do like 3 or 4:1 of hickory:mesquite. I find the little bit of mesquite adds to the colour and a unique taste that people like and cant figure out.

As mentioned the fan really helps the smoke adhere to the food giving great colour and flavour. Most use a little computer fan in the smoker to circulate, cheap and easy to install. If you are smoking with heavier white smoke it will be light in colour with deep flavor that can be bitter if slightly over smoked. Also have to have your vents wide open with heavy smoke to prevent stale smoke. TBS is the best smoke for cheese. Nice and light so it has a smoother flavor, takes longer to smoke and gives a better colour.

The closer to freezing temps when cold smoking the more condensation is in the smoke making it stronger in flavor, higher in creosote. Not what you want for cheese.


----------



## madman mike (Feb 24, 2014)

Wade said:


> Do you use the strong Mature Blue Stilton or the milder (but still tasty) creamy Stilton?
> 
> Ahh yes bacon. mmmmmm describes it to a tee.
> 
> ...


medium aged. Stronger works as well. We usually import the creamy Tuxford & Tebbutt Blue Stilton and the Cromwell Bishop aged Blue Stilton as well. 

Both smoke very nice, I prefer the T&T Stilton for smoking though. It mellows out the blue the most after smoking. 

Both are very good though. Just preference of the cheese. If you prefer milder blues then try that first.

As you mentioned earlier, it comes down to personal taste. I've converted a lot of customers who wouldn't even smell blue cheese to eaters by sampling the smoked creamy blue stilton many, many times. Its reeeaaally good on burgers, steaks in a compound butter, blue cheese dip with hot wings, blue cheese dressing on a spinach salad with toasted walnuts and almonds. Amazing to use with cream cheese, dried onions, lemon juice, paprika, Lee & Perrins and cream cheese to make a cheese log or cheese ball.


----------



## mfreel (Feb 27, 2014)

I've been doing cheese in temps from -10 to 30ish in my MES 40.  With the AMNPS at those temps, it doesn't really get above 70.  I get concerned at 80 and I'll open the door and cool it off if it hits 90.  IMHO, a preheat or warm-up at 100 is too hot.  Did you monitor the temp inside the MES?

Stay cool.  Smoke that cheese!!!!


----------



## knuckle47 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm using a dedicated converted cold smoke whiskey barrel, about 55 gallons in size. My outdoor temps have ranged from about 5 to 45 in the last 10 weeks.  It is hard to get above 85 inside the smoker using the amnps here. I do monitor the inside temps frequently JUST to be sure.  The one time it got to 85 I had two rows ignite accidentally so it did come up a little in temp but at about 30 degrees outside,  it will maintain 50 to 60 in the smoker.  Once May comes, I guess I'm done until November!


----------



## jaymax (Feb 28, 2014)

I used my maverick to keep it between 55-65.  I turned smoker on to 100 for 2-3 minutes twice just too keep temp from going too low since it was 14 degrees out.


----------



## spacetrucker (Feb 28, 2014)

I am afraid that the weather is going to force the die hard smokers to start using ice to keep the temps down for the cheese smoking....


----------



## jaymax (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't have that problem. It is still -6 degrees here with a high of 2 today and a low of -20.  I have to put heat into the smoker so it doesn't get too cold.  The way it looks, I will be able to smoke cheese on the 4th of July!


----------



## madman mike (Mar 1, 2014)

JAYMAX said:


> I don't have that problem. It is still -6 degrees here with a high of 2 today and a low of -20.  I have to put heat into the smoker so it doesn't get too cold.  The way it looks, I will be able to smoke cheese on the 4th of July! :icon_lol:
> [/quot
> 
> Getting off lucky. Where I am it's the the coldest weekend of the winter.  10am and it's still -47f, with the wind chill. Was almost -60c early this morning.


----------

